# just joined - what next?



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi All,
I just joined last night with web membership. How does that get linked to my forum ID so I get the nice sig etc? Do I have to wait for the paperwork to come in the post?

Cheers
Ric


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the club 

When you get your pack through follow the below instructions for signature etc

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------

